# What exactly did Jehoshaphat do wrong?



## satz (Mar 10, 2005)

2 Chron 19:2 And Jehu the son of Hanani the seer went out to meet him, and said to king Jehoshaphat, Shouldest thou help the ungodly, and love them that hate the LORD? therefore is wrath upon thee from before the LORD.

What exactly was Jehoshaphat's sin? was it helping ahab in some evil endeavour, or simply helping an ungodly man in a neutral endeavour?

How do we apply this to our modern lives?


----------



## turmeric (Mar 10, 2005)

Jehu was an interesting guy, but not really a saint In my humble opinion. He was an instrument in God's hand. I don't think Jehoshaphat should have been hangin' out with ole Ahab. Also, at the end of his life he mixed it up with Pharaoh Necco(sic) when he had no instructions to do so, and that's how he came a cropper.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 10, 2005)

More than a mere helping of Ahab:



> Jehoshaphat ï»¿ï»¿had riches and honor in abundance; and *by marriage he ï»¿ï»¿allied himself with ï»¿ï»¿Ahab*. ï»¿2ï»¿ ï»¿ï»¿After some years he went down to visit Ahab in Samaria; and Ahab killed sheep and oxen in abundance for him and the people who were with him, and persuaded him to go up with him to Ramoth Gilead. ï»¿3ï»¿ So Ahab king of Israel said to Jehoshaphat king of Judah, "œï»¿Will you go with me against Ramoth Gilead?ï»¿"
> And he answered him, "œ*ï»¿I am as you are, and my people as your people*; we will be with you in the war.ï»¿"
> The New King James Version (Nashville: Thomas Nelson, 1996, c1982), 2 Ch 18:1.


----------

